# Is it possible to transfer Australian superannuation to Ireland?



## tinggg (16 Feb 2013)

Hi

My wife and I are irish citizens and also NZ citizens, we are moving to Australia for 5 years and then intend to move back to Ireland. Being a NZ citizen allows us to work in Australia under a Special Category Visa (SCV) which is not the same as being a permanent resident or australian citizen

We are 45 and 41 respectively. I paid into a pension in Ireland for 2 years about 20 years ago but thats it, my wife has never paid into a pension or superannuation. We want to start preparing for retirement now.

Superannuation is mandatory in Australia and is taxed 15% on amounts up to $25,000 a year (including employer contribution).

My question is, baring in mind we intent to move back to Ireland in 5 years time what is the best way for us to start a pension (superannuation) now? If we make additional contribution to our australian super fund will we be able to claim these in full when we reach retirement age in Ireland.

Any advice on how to plan for our retirement would be greatly appreciated as we have probably left it late and we don't want to mess it up by putting our money into australian supannuation we cannot access from Ireland.

If it was possible to access australian superannuation on retirement in ireland how would we go about accessing this anyway?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gipimann (16 Feb 2013)

There is a reciprocal arrangement between Australia and Ireland which allows a person to combine social insurance contributions from both countries to claim a state pension.

I'm not sure if social insurance is the same as the superannuation you refer to.

There's a bit of information on this page:
http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/State-Pension-Contributory.aspx


----------



## amtc (17 Feb 2013)

yep, my aunt's jyst done it


----------



## tinggg (17 Feb 2013)

My issue is if I pay into an Australian sup scheme for 5 years then seek to access it upon retirement at 65 will this money be taxed in Ireland.

It's so complicated i'm begining to think I should just put money into a savings account.  

Can anyone reccommend a professional or type of professional in Ireland that could advise on how best to plan for retirement in Ireland while living overseas?

Thanks


----------



## no username (19 Jan 2021)

tinggg said:


> My issue is if I pay into an Australian sup scheme for 5 years then seek to access it upon retirement at 65 will this money be taxed in Ireland.
> 
> It's so complicated i'm begining to think I should just put money into a savings account.
> 
> ...


Hi tinggg, did you get clarity around this? I have the same issue. Thanks


----------

